# How to search for an artist/FA User



## LuxVolans (Jun 5, 2017)

I'd like to search FA for an artist/user, but I don't know what to do to search for the username.  I know the FA username, but when I type it into the search bar, for example, I only get either art tagged with the user or that has the user's username in the title of their submissions.  I've tried (x):Username where x= Artist, Username, and user.  

Before I submitted this, I decided to make sure there was no search help in order to find this, and the closest I got was the use of @lower, but even then, I can't find the artists I'm looking for.  It's a little different using that though.  Perhaps I'm not understanding correctly this issue, but take for example, Ravensflock.  When I type @lower Ravensflock, I actually see Ravensflock's work, and it doesn't seem limited to anything within the title, or tags.  However, when I try to look up the other users, or myself just to see, I get a message that might say something like "(username) found (x) times in (y) submissions,"  but it shows no submissions.  

Is this a bug, am I totally misunderstanding this search criteria, or am I missing something?

Please help me and let me know soon.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 6, 2017)

Sounds like you're probably running into a bug - please file a Trouble Ticket under Report a Bug with as much information as you can provide, e.g. what searches you're running into this issue on, whether it always happens with a given search, what browser and device type you're using, whether you're browsing in SFW mode, etc.


----------



## LuxVolans (Jun 6, 2017)

quoting_mungo said:


> Sounds like you're probably running into a bug - please file a Trouble Ticket under Report a Bug with as much information as you can provide, e.g. what searches you're running into this issue on, whether it always happens with a given search, what browser and device type you're using, whether you're browsing in SFW mode, etc.




So then, just to clarify, That IS the functionalitiy of the @lower?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 6, 2017)

@lower should search for the uploader's username as it appears in their URL, yes. (So mine would be quotingmungo instead of quoting_mungo.)


----------

